# The Big Scary Show will be at MHC in force...



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The Midwest Haunters Convention will be the only time of the year that all four (g)hosts of the Big Scary Show can get together and the results should be very interesting. We plan on covering every aspect of the show, from the Haunt Rocker and I on the pre-show bus tours, to the Unknown Scare Actor and Storm teaching classes and manning booths. If you happen to see one of us walking the tradeshow floor or at the bar in the hotel, please feel free to come by and say "Hello." We should all have mics with us and will be looking for people to interview and give shoutouts. This could be an excellent chance to plug your haunt or haunt business and get any news you might have to us. 

We're planning a special post-MHC show similar to the show we did at HAuNTcon that may take 2-3 shows before we can get it all in. We're also looking for a few people to join us for a series of discussions for our Roundtable of Terror. If you have a suggestion or would like to participate. Please come talk to one of us.

Hope to see everyone next week. 

www.bigscaryshow.com



PS: If you haven't already, please check out our current and previous shows and let us know what you think. Our next show that comes out on June 8th will feature some VERY special guests from the Mad Monster Party in Charlotte last March, including The Tall Man, Jack Skellington, and the most famous movie villain of all time...


----------

